# Matriz de sensores para ubicación espacial



## [ups!] Corporation (Mar 29, 2006)

Hola, no sé si estoy en el tema o foro correcto, soy nuevo en estos foros y espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden. Mil gracias.  
En esta oportunidad estoy necesitando construir una matriz de sensores y un dispositivo capaz de traducir esa matriz en datos para ingresar a una computadora, tal como se ve en el diagrama adjunto. Me doy maña más o menos con el tema ya que soy técnico en electrónica (sin ejercer) desde hace algunos años ya. Lo que quería es saber qué sensores podrían servir o ser más conveniente y cómo construir el “traductor” (que en el diagrama aparece con el signo “?”). La idea es cubrir una superficie aproximada de 4 x 4 metros o menos.
Desde ya, muchísimas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2006)

Bueno, mi interpretación de ese diagrama, es de un hombre parado sobre el suelo de digamos alguna oficina.

En fin, si yo tuviera que hacerlo, a mi me gustan mucho los láser, así qlo haría con ellos, claro que sería un poco caro, así que IR sería de la smejorers opciones.

Ahora, donde aparece el signo de interrogante, puede ir infinidad de circuitos, desde compuertas lógicas hasta pics... Pero no se le puede dar algún diagrama ya que usted necesita determinar la cantidad de sensores que pondrá, si se activará alguna alarma con algun sensor que se active o irá registrando el desplazamiento...

Eso sería.

Saludos


----------



## [ups!] Corporation (Mar 31, 2006)

Si, la verdad me falta determinar la cantidad de sensores, que, obviamente, van a depender de las características de los mismos en cuanto a la superficie a cubrir... es decir:
La superficie a cubrir es de 4 metros por 4 metros aproximadamente. Lo ideal, para obtener información precisa de donde está parada una persona sería usar dispositivos cuyo campo de acción sean lo más lineal posible y, por supuesto, cuanto más sensores ponga, más preciso va a ser el dato. Yo también pensé en laser, pero la idea es que no se vean los haces y el costo se eleva muchísimo. Voy a investigar con sistemas de infrarojo.
En cuanto al circuito "interrogante", bueno, es complejo, porque lo ideal sería codificar esa información y transformarla en MIDI. Creo que para eso voy a tener que usar PICs. ... en fin.. sigo investigando tambien.
Muchas gracias por responder. 

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 31, 2006)

[ups! dijo:
			
		

> Corporation]Si, la verdad me falta determinar la cantidad de sensores, que, obviamente, van a depender de las características de los mismos en cuanto a la superficie a cubrir... es decir:
> La superficie a cubrir es de 4 metros por 4 metros aproximadamente. Lo ideal, para obtener información precisa de donde está parada una persona sería usar dispositivos cuyo campo de acción sean lo más lineal posible y, por supuesto, cuanto más sensores ponga, más preciso va a ser el dato. Yo también pensé en laser, pero la idea es que no se vean los haces y el costo se eleva muchísimo. Voy a investigar con sistemas de infrarojo.
> En cuanto al circuito "interrogante", bueno, es complejo, porque lo ideal sería codificar esa información y transformarla en MIDI. Creo que para eso voy a tener que usar PICs. ... en fin.. sigo investigando tambien.
> Muchas gracias por responder.
> ...



No hay de que compañero y no es necesario a midi, puede utilizar el protocolo rs232 o usar el paralelo de la pc.

Saludos y cualquier otra cosa aquí andamos


----------



## GUARACHE (Mar 31, 2006)

CON RELACION A LOS SENSORES, YA EXISTEN SENSORES DE MOVIMIENTO Y CON SOLO 3 DE ELLOS PUEDES ESTABLECER LA POSICION DE CUALQUIER OBJETO, AHORA BIEN, LA FORMA CORRECTA DE HACERLO EN ATRAVES DE LA TRIANGULACION (ES LO QUE HACE EL EJERCITO PARA LOCALIZAR ALGO) Y SOLO HACES COMPARACIONES DE DE LAS SALIDAS DE LOS SENSORES Y LOS CONVIERTES A DIGITALES, LOS CODIFICAS Y UTILIZAR TU PARALELO, POR OTRO LADO, TE RECOMIENDO QUE HAGAS UN PROGRAMITA CON EL CUAL TOMES ESTOS DATOS Y LOS MANIPULES A TU GUSTO, UN BUEN PROGRAMA QUE PUEDES USAR ES EL VISUAL BASIC.

NO ES DIFICIL HACER LA INTERFASE, SOLO BUSCA UN BUEN CODIFICADOR.


SALUDOS Y SUERTE.


----------



## [ups!] Corporation (Abr 1, 2006)

muchísimas gracias GURACHE. no entiendo bien como es la triangulación , pero prometo investigar... creo que es bastante interesante tu propuesta.


----------

